# Couple pens today



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 8, 2019)

Spalted curly koa and I believe spalted BLM.

I really like the 3 colors of the koa pen.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 8, 2019)

I also got the last coat on my kou bowl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 4


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 8, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Spalted curly koa and I believe spalted BLM.
> 
> I really like the 3 colors yo the koa pen.
> 
> ...


The koa is awesome! Great looking pen. You ever need to clear some of that nasty koa out, I may know somebody who'd take it.


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 8, 2019)

Beautiful job on all three items. Although the reflection in the bowl could be better.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice....really nice.
Did you use that 3 part epoxy on the bowl?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....really nice.
> Did you use that 3 part epoxy on the bowl?


Yep, that was the 3rd coat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2019)

Home runs! That Koa pen is sensational! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2019)

Wow that finish is awesome! What is this 3 part epoxy you speak of?


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 9, 2019)

Very nicely done all round. 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 9, 2019)

Great looking pens. Did you get your Koa from Minn.?

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2019)

Sweet! Love that kou!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 9, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Wow that finish is awesome! What is this 3 part epoxy you speak of?


It is for boats but I use it on everything but. It is uv resistant and seals the wood. My fbe paddle has not lost any color in 5 years because of this finish. It is a little spendy tho...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 9, 2019)

How do you apply it, Don? Spray, brush, wipe-on?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 9, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> How do you apply it, Don? Spray, brush, wipe-on?


Foam brush, you can spray it but that's a different part 3.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 9, 2019)

Just need to finish the bottom and my new change jar is done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 9, 2019)

There's that scary reflection again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 9, 2019)

I did get a mirror finish there...


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah... Didn't anyone ever tell you that you were supposed to make sure your fly was up when taking images like that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 9, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah... Didn't anyone ever tell you that you were supposed to make sure your fly was up when taking images like that?


They have but I always find it interesting to see who is checking out my "fly"...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 9, 2019)

Sorry @Don Ratcliff you aren’t enjoying getting back into this stuff and the shop. My heart goes out to you......but, I know, you will suffer with all of us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> They have but I always find it interesting to see who is checking out my "fly"...




Everybody did after that remark! Who you kidding... You went back and looked too!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Patrude (Feb 9, 2019)

Fine work nicely done. Excellent eye popping finish


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 9, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is for boats but I use it on everything but. It is uv resistant and seals the wood. My fbe paddle has not lost any color in 5 years because of this finish. It is a little spendy tho...
> 
> View attachment 160448



Now that's pretty clever for an islander!! 

I know some guys using that on wooden drift boats. 

I use something similar but it's a one part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

